
Show HN: Blind Audition, a Chrome extension to anonymize candidate profiles - jasoncrawford
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blind-audition/chhkegnhdpnnkdeifjclncaifijfjfjm
======
jasoncrawford
Hi HN. Here's our blog post announcing this:
[https://medium.com/@jasoncrawford/announcing-blind-
audition-...](https://medium.com/@jasoncrawford/announcing-blind-audition-
bc23701b60e8)

It's open-source if you want to contribute:
[https://github.com/fieldbook/blindaudition](https://github.com/fieldbook/blindaudition)

